# Clipper advice



## Disney cockapoo (Jun 16, 2017)

Please can I have some advice about some clippers I've seen? I'm going to clip Whisky myself because I'm finding it difficult to get time off work on the days that the groomer is free. I also really like her coat nice and short during summer. 
I've found some clipper Wahl moser max 45, the description is very confusing, they are described as being for cats and large animals! Are these suitable for a small cockapoo? I'm not sure if it's just bad translation on the Zoo plus website. Does anyone have any advice, thank you


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I use Andis Clippers. They are better quality than Wahl in my opinion.


----------



## Disney cockapoo (Jun 16, 2017)

Lindor said:


> I use Andis Clippers. They are better quality than Wahl in my opinion.


. Thank you, after a sleepless night and doing a lot more research ive bought some Andis agc super 2 speed clippers. My thinking is that my baby is only 18 months old, and I get her clipped ever 10 weeks which costs £35. She was groomed on 31st May and looking at her she could do with a bit of a trim! Do people trim their dogs that often? I want her to feel comfortable in the summer heat.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good decision - I bought some Wahl clippers to start with and ended up replacing them with a decent set of Andis as the Wahl ones were not up to regular cutting of a dense coat.

I keep Molly pretty short coated and tend to give her a bath and clip every 4-6 weeks or so


----------



## Disney cockapoo (Jun 16, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Good decision - I bought some Wahl clippers to start with and ended up replacing them with a decent set of Andis as the Wahl ones were not up to regular cutting of a dense coat.
> 
> I keep Molly pretty short coated and tend to give her a bath and clip every 4-6 weeks or so


Molly always looks amazing. I think Whisky's coat is more poodle. 
I'm also wondering now if she is even a cockapoo! Long story but she is a dogs trust puppy and a few people including my dog walker think she has some bichon frise in her! I think at some point we might get one of the DNA tests done, not that it matters because she is our baby!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Whisky is lovely  she does look to have a more poodley coat than Molly but she is very gorgeous whatever breeds she has - she shares the darker ears and tail that Molly has 

Good luck with trimming her - I struggled lots in the early days but we both like the way we can take our time and stop anytime either of us has had enough.


----------

